
Texas Prison System Slashes Price of Inmate Phone Calls by 77 Percent - axiomdata316
https://www.theroot.com/texas-prison-system-slashes-price-of-inmate-phone-calls-1828612862
======
Fjolsvith
You can't charge $1/minute for the video call if that's what you're charging
for a regular phone call.

